# T'interweb in Spain



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if 3 have shops in Spain?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

I don't think so.

TM


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

No they do't have any.

Andy


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No
Vodafone , Movistar , orange are the biggest with Movistar having greater coverage here near Valencia anyway.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Gracias amigos!


----------

